# Poljot Limited Editions?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My white faced Strela bought from Roy is #215 of 500 and the writing is in English

...but here we have (from e$ay) #198 of 500 and writing in Russian










Whats does it mean?

Is it:

500 white in English

500 white in Russian

500 black in English

etc

etc

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Only as long as people are buying them


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep ... you got it Paul

Then 500 with a slightly different second hand and 500 with a steel back and 500 with etc etc etc


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, I've learned to ignore the Poljot "limited edition" idea. If I like the watch (and I do like an awful lot of them), I might buy one, and that's about all there is to it.

For those that are interested in the limited edition concept I wonder if the real trick is to look for old, classic model Poljots that _don't_ have any "limited edition" numbering on them? They're probably the originals???


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I wonder if the real trick is to look for old, classic model Poljots that _don't_ have any "limited edition" numbering on them? They're probably the originals???


 You'll still see variations in the old Poljots Rich - different hands etc. . Tens of thousands were usually made.

I long for the good old days when there was none of this cynical collectors' limited edition business. When watches were bought to wear and survived by luck.

Now they are bought and put away with the packaging intact in the hope they'll appreciate. Trouble is all the other collectors are doing the same thing so all the edition survives.

I'm a sad hoarder rather than a collector so I'm as guilty as the rest.

In the end I agree with you Rich. If I like a Poljot I'll buy it and just ignore the limited edition hype.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

I think they are all limited by how many they can make.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Limited edition of 500 per person on the planet i presume

sam


----------

